# Gute W-LAN Karte für Gaming gesucht



## teachmeluv (31. Januar 2017)

*Gute W-LAN Karte für Gaming gesucht*

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich in meinem Heim leider zu faul bin, Löcher durch die Wand zu bohren, bin ich aktuell gezwungen, in meinem Rechner Internet über einen recht kleinen Repeater zu speisen. Ich möchte aber gerne die direkte Lösung im Rechner haben und möchte an dieser Stelle nachrüsten.

Das entsprechende Mainboard ist ein Asus ROG Maximus VII Ranger, der Router ist eine Fritzbox 7490.

Welche interne W-LAN Karte könnt ihr empfehlen, mit welcher sich ggf. die besten Latenzzeiten erzielen lassen? Optik ist mir nicht wichtig, da Gehäuse geschlossen. Externe Antenne bzw. Verlängerung wahrscheinlich sinnvoll, da der Rechner doch ziemlich versteckt steht 


Danke für euer Feedback!


----------



## Kindercola (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gute W-LAN Karte für Gaming gesucht*

würde nicht auch einfach ein W-Lan Stick + USB Verlängerung reichen 
Den könnte man wenigstens so verlegen, das er bestmöglichen Empfang bietet.


----------



## teachmeluv (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gute W-LAN Karte für Gaming gesucht*

Gibt's W-LAN Sticks mit 5 GHz?


----------



## batZen23 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gute W-LAN Karte für Gaming gesucht*

Kenne mich jetzt selber nicht so aus, aber das usb mit verlängerung ein Vorteil ist, sehe ich nicht so. Gibt genug pcie karten mit Verlängerung. Da ich ebenfalls überlege von stick auf Karte zu wechseln wäre ich für Erfahrungsberichte dankbar. Hat zufällig zu dieser Karte was?

https://www.asus.com/de/Networking/PCE-AC88/

Nutze aktuell einen ASUS USB AC-56 im 5 ghz könnte der Empfang etwas besser sein, denkt ihr die pcie karte ist hier potenter?

Router ebenfalls eine Fritzbox 7490


----------



## Talhuber (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gute W-LAN Karte für Gaming gesucht*

Hi - und ja, z.B. diesen hier, habe das Vorgängermodell davon:

edimax Edimax EW-7811UAC-AC600 Adapter - digitec

Gruß Tal...


----------



## Lagi (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gute W-LAN Karte für Gaming gesucht*

Hallo zusammen,

im Prinzip reicht ein USB Stick, man kann aber auch eine interne Karte verwenden, die sind wahrscheinlich etwas potenter aber auch nicht zwangsweise.
Generell ist zu sagen:
- 5 Ghz mit AC wegen Bandbreite sinnvoll, weniger Störanfällig weil kein DECT Telefon, Bluetooth oder Mikrowelle reinfunken, es haben weniger Leute 5 Ghz also Channelstörung unwahrscheinlich ABER weniger Reichweite weil 5 Ghz Wellen.
- 2,4 Ghz mehr Reichweite, dafür eben viel Störanfälliger, nur Channel 1,6,11 überlappungsfrei, vermutlich Störungen durch die Nachbarn

Also Empfehlung wäre 5 Ghz mit Kabelverlängerter Antenne -> Wohin die muss müsstest du dann schauen


----------



## Schallrich (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gute W-LAN Karte für Gaming gesucht*

Ich habe ne stino T-Link W-Lan Karte mit 2 daran geschraubten Antennen in meinem Rechner verbaut.
Diese verrichtet zuverlässig ihren Dienst. Kommt halt auch auf die zu überbrückende Entfernung drauf an und
welche Baumaterialien das Signal dämpfen.


----------



## teachmeluv (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gute W-LAN Karte für Gaming gesucht*

Würde dieser hier nicht auch reichen?`

https://www.asus.com/de/Networking/PCEAC56/


----------



## Timerle (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gute W-LAN Karte für Gaming gesucht*

Also ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung diesen hier empfehlen
USB 3.0 WLAN AC1200 Dual Band Netzwerkadapter | sehr: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Ping 25ms über 15m WLAN Strecke und durch 3 Wände


----------



## teachmeluv (1. März 2017)

*AW: Gute W-LAN Karte für Gaming gesucht*

Ich möchte das Thema hier noch einmal aufgreifen:

ich habe mich ein wenig in die Materie der diversen Angebote auf dem Markt eingelesen (WLAN Sticks/PCI Karten) und lese bei hier und da, dass es gerade im Online-Gaming Bereich eher schwierig ist, da es zwischendurch zu Abbrüchen kommt aufgrund von im Hintergrund laufender Netzwerk-Suche, was natürlich massive Ping-Probleme zur Folge hat.

Kann jemand hier bedenkenlos eine Karte oder einen Stick empfehlen, welche/r 2,4/5Ghz beherrscht und lediglich durch eine Wand von ca. 20 cm durch muss zu einer Fritzbox 7490? Kabel verlegen ist leider nicht


----------



## xcruel (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gute W-LAN Karte fÃ¼r Gaming gesucht*

Ich selber nutze Asus USB-AC56 AC1200 Dual-Band Wi-Fi USB Stick: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor und Asus USB-N53 B1 N600 Dual-Band Wi-Fi USB Stick schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor in Verbindung mit einem Asus RT-AC87U. (Beide Sticks können 5Ghz, der eine Stick hat eine extra Antenne, welche man durch eine bessere, ggf mit Verlängerung, ersetzen kann)
Ich habe absolut keine Verbindungsprobleme o.Ä.
Allerdings spielt der Funkkanal bspw auch eine wichtige Rolle.

Grüße


----------



## teachmeluv (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gute W-LAN Karte fÃ¼r Gaming gesucht*



xcruel schrieb:


> Ich selber nutze Asus USB-AC56 AC1200 Dual-Band Wi-Fi USB Stick: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor und Asus USB-N53 B1 N600 Dual-Band Wi-Fi USB Stick schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor in Verbindung mit einem Asus RT-AC87U. (Beide Sticks können 5Ghz, der eine Stick hat eine extra Antenne, welche man durch eine bessere, ggf mit Verlängerung, ersetzen kann)
> Ich habe absolut keine Verbindungsprobleme o.Ä.
> Allerdings spielt der Funkkanal bspw auch eine wichtige Rolle.
> 
> Grüße



Nutzt du beide Sticks parallel? Das wäre mir zu teuer und dann könnte ich ja auch auf eine interne Lösung zurück greifen.

Und du bist auch ein Online-Gamer? Ich habe speziell bei Overwatch immer wieder herbe Ping-Probleme (> 500ms) mit meiner aktuellen Repeater Lösung und erhoffe mir durch eine direkte Verbindung Besserung.


----------



## batZen23 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gute W-LAN Karte fÃ¼r Gaming gesucht*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Und du bist auch ein Online-Gamer? Ich habe speziell bei Overwatch immer wieder herbe Ping-Probleme (> 500ms) mit meiner aktuellen Repeater Lösung und erhoffe mir durch eine direkte Verbindung Besserung.



Also ich nutze eine Fritzbox 7490 in Verbindung mit dem ASUS USB-AC56. Habe derartige Problem nicht. Konstant niedriger Ping vielleicht 1-2 ms höher als mit Kabel....


----------



## teachmeluv (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gute W-LAN Karte fÃ¼r Gaming gesucht*



batZen23 schrieb:


> Also ich nutze eine Fritzbox 7490 in Verbindung mit dem ASUS USB-AC56. Habe derartige Problem nicht. Konstant niedriger Ping vielleicht 1-2 ms höher als mit Kabel....



Ist der denn jetzt bedeutend besser als Asus USB-N53 B1 N600 Dual-Band Wi-Fi USB Stick schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor ?

Das sind immerhin fast 100 % Preisunterschied 



EDIT: das Ding gab es als WHD für 40 €, da kann man wohl nicht meckern. Bestellt!


----------



## Cruach (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gute W-LAN Karte für Gaming gesucht*

Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I Netzwerkkarte, Braun: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Ich hab mir die oben verlinkte Karte geholt. Hab ne 50er Leitung und am PC kommen 47 an, Ping ist auch tadellos (auf Speedtest 22ms und in Overwatch 35ms). Bluetooth nutze ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## teachmeluv (2. März 2017)

*AW: Gute W-LAN Karte fÃ¼r Gaming gesucht*

Habe mich dann doch jetzt dafür entschieden, da Bluetooth auch eine gute Sache ist.


----------



## MountyMAX (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gute W-LAN Karte für Gaming gesucht*

Warum hast nicht D-Lan versucht? In der Regel sind die Ping Zeiten bei aktuellen Modellen nahezu gleich mit Netzwerkkabel.

AVM FRITZ! Powerline 1220E Set , geeignet fur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## teachmeluv (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gute W-LAN Karte für Gaming gesucht*



MountyMAX schrieb:


> Warum hast nicht D-Lan versucht? In der Regel sind die Ping Zeiten bei aktuellen Modellen nahezu gleich mit Netzwerkkabel.
> 
> AVM FRITZ! Powerline 1220E Set , geeignet fur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor



Ganz einfach: 26 € vs 120 €


----------



## MountyMAX (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gute W-LAN Karte fÃ¼r Gaming gesucht*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: 26 € vs 120 €



Geld ist heutzutage relativ, schau, z.B. die EZB generiert jeden Monat Milliarden EUR ohne Gegenleistung, einfach durch ändern einer Zahl im Computer  

Davon abgesehen, du steckst Kohle in ordentliche Gaminghardware aber sparst an einer vernünftigen Verbindung :-/


----------



## iGameKudan (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gute W-LAN Karte fÃ¼r Gaming gesucht*



MountyMAX schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, du steckst Kohle in ordentliche Gaminghardware aber sparst an einer vernünftigen Verbindung :-/


Im Gegensatz zu dLAN ist WLAN wenigstens halbwegs kalkulierbar und - zumindest so MEINE Erfahrung im Vergleich zwischen zwei MSI MEGA ePower 500HD-Adaptern und einem TP-Link Archer T4U verbunden an eine TeleColumbus Kabelbox (Compal CH7485E) - wesentlich stabiler sowie schneller. Das 5GHz-WLAN ist halt nicht so extrem schlecht wie das 2.4GHz-WLAN...

"Richtig" vernünftig ist nur die Nutzung eines kabelgebundenen LANs - aber das scheint hier ja keine Option zu sein.


----------



## teachmeluv (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gute W-LAN Karte fÃ¼r Gaming gesucht*



MountyMAX schrieb:


> Geld ist heutzutage relativ, schau, z.B. die EZB generiert jeden Monat Milliarden EUR ohne Gegenleistung, einfach durch ändern einer Zahl im Computer
> 
> Davon abgesehen, du steckst Kohle in ordentliche Gaminghardware aber sparst an einer vernünftigen Verbindung :-/


Da gebe ich dir generell recht, aber ich war mit der Lösung, welche ich vorher hatte, auch zufrieden (Kabel im Repeater). Nur seit einiger Zeit lässt die Qualität da zu wünschen übrig und WLAN hat nun mal den offensichtlichen Vorteil: kein Kabel! 

Zudem habe ich mit der neuen Lösung noch ein Komplementärprodukt weil Bluetooth


----------



## MountyMAX (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gute W-LAN Karte fÃ¼r Gaming gesucht*

Ich habe diese Karte auch schon öfters in Bürorechnern verbaut, kann man nehmen, an sich wurde da einfach ein Mini PCIe Karte mit Intel Chip für Laptops auf eine Adapterkarte für "normalen" PCIe gesteckt und paar Antennen dran. An sich kannst du die Karte sogar zerlegen und in deinen Laptop bauen ^^
Vergiss nicht, dass du einen freien internen USB 2.0 Header benötigst


----------



## teachmeluv (3. März 2017)

*AW: Gute W-LAN Karte fÃ¼r Gaming gesucht*



MountyMAX schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Karte auch schon öfters in Bürorechnern verbaut, kann man nehmen, an sich wurde da einfach ein Mini PCIe Karte mit Intel Chip für Laptops auf eine Adapterkarte für "normalen" PCIe gesteckt und paar Antennen dran. An sich kannst du die Karte sogar zerlegen und in deinen Laptop bauen ^^
> Vergiss nicht, dass du einen freien internen USB 2.0 Header benötigst


Karte funktioniert, Verbindung ist besser als vorher und freien USB Platz hatte ich auch. Dank Intel Chipsatz kann man auch die offiziellen Treiber nehmen. Alles super 👌


----------

